
Film download prices 'to be determined by screen size' - Robadob
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27223622
======
Robadob
Interestingly, the article suggests by size they are literally referring to
physical screen size rather than resolution. Surely this would going to lead
to people spoofing retina screen phones to watch on their monitors/tv's.

